# Line In jack static noise



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello. I am running Windows 7 ultimate and am getting annoying static noise when I have my Xbox 360 audio plugged in to the line in jack. I play my xbox 360 on my PC monitor and the only way to get sound from it is to plug it in the line in jack and recently it gives me static noise. It just happened all of a sudden. My normal PC sound is fine when I unplug my 360 audio form the line in jack. It also gives the static noise when my xbox is off. The only way to fix it is to unplug it from line in. My motherboard is new , got it about a month ago.

This is what I use to get audio from Xbox to PC speakers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Faulty audio cables or Line-In jack.

Best test, would be to connect a different device to the Line-In and see if the problem continues.


----------



## Coolcat12 (Nov 20, 2006)

I decided to download my motherboard audio drivers and it fixed the problem.


----------

